# 96 Altima tail lights problem?



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a problem with my 96 altima tail lights. Every time I turn on the lights at night and step on the brake pedal, the rear passenger side taillight wont turn on:wtf:. But if I have the lights off both rear tail lights and upper brake light will work.

Any ideas of what it can be?


----------



## thobbs (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same problem with a 95. Have you made any progress on it?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re*

I did solve the problem with the tail lights. Its the whole panel were the bulbs go. 

I figuired it out after I bought some Alteza tail lights and had to replace the whole thing. The part that goes bad seems to were the bulbs go on, just replace it and should be working again. you can get at local junk yard.


----------

